# organically grown foods



## blackwood (Apr 4, 2002)

Do you think that using organic foods in restaurants will be an upcoming trend? I would like to hear your thoughts on organically grown foods, their expense and whether they are worth using in todays food industry.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Think globally, eat locally. That definitely points toward greater use of "organic" food.

Restaurant Nora in Washington DC is the first certified organic restaurant in the country. Has been for a couple of years, but I'm not sure there are any others. Something like 95% of the product they use is certified organic (including wine and olive oil), as are the waiters' uniforms, the table linens, etc. Why does she do it? Because Nora Pouillon believes that it makes a difference in flavor, and in the continued existence of the world. And it is not really any more expensive than any other place.

And Peter Hoffman at Savoy in NYC also takes great care to use carefully-grown/raised/caught product. Another great place, high-end but not outrageously priced.

Will it ever trickle down to the fast-food level? I wish. Do I expect everyone to notice how much better "organic" tastes, and how much less it hurts the environment? Alas, no -- but that won't stop me from supporting places that pay attention, and seeking out such product when I'm the purchaser.

Okay, rant over. Thanks for asking


----------

